# Billy Cook Saddles vs LongHorn/Simco



## Renip (Oct 25, 2013)

Hrm ok. So what about saddles that say 'Hand made by Billy Cook' but it also says Longhorn on it? Which one is it?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Renip said:


> Hrm ok. So what about saddles that say 'Hand made by Billy Cook' but it also says Longhorn on it? Which one is it?


Saddles labeled Billy Cook Sulfur Oklahoma are superior to the ones made in Texas Today and for the last 10 years,

The Saddles labeled Billy Cook Longhorn Texas that are older than 12 years old are twice as good as what they are Today. 

After The Action Company bought Simco and moved them to Texas, Billy Cook Texas, Simco-Longhorn are all high production made off the shelf Saddles, just like so many others Big Name Brands, Tucker, Cirlce Y, none of them are anywhere near the quality they once were :---(


.


----------



## DebG (Mar 6, 2015)

We have a saddle made by Billy Tom Cook Midland Tx #007 from the 1970's. Can you give me any info on this saddle maker?


----------

